# My new Furrie Forum!



## blue-the-horse (Oct 26, 2010)

Alright,so I spent awhile making it,and theres still lots todo,but I've made fur-forum!
Check it out:furry-plaza.nstars.org/
I need some artists,members,and staff,but I'll sort that out later when the site is running and I'll chose mods and artists when the forum gets interest,but for now I'm working on the topics and getting it together,I really need a 2end admin,so PM me!

Hope you like it...I'm not sure if this was the right place to put this...ya.
thanks!


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 26, 2010)

good for you I might check it out


----------



## blue-the-horse (Oct 26, 2010)

I need an artist to make a background and stuff,but it looks pretty good so far,no mascot or anything though...


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

Why are you advertising a furry forum, on a furry forum?

1) It's very rude
2) Why?

Are you just after that little bit of personal power from having the ability to ban people? And why do you think it's a good idea to attempt to poach members from an established forum, which is an incredibly underhand tactic. more to the point, if you are still trying to set it up, what is in it for any prospective member? You need a functional site first.

But all in all, this is incredibly bad form and you should be ashamed.


----------



## blue-the-horse (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm sorry,I was just excited...I'm sorry....I'll take the form down.....


----------



## Smelge (Oct 26, 2010)

You don't need to remove it, you just need to be a bit more sensible with this kind of thing. For starters, is there a need for your forum? There's plenty of similar things out there, and a load of big ones. There's no content to tempt people, or there's no specific hook to get them in and keep them in. You need to develop it before trying to get other people in. But just a general furry forum will not work unless it's a part of a larger site that people will visit.

Using a spellcheck also helps. Having an entire subforum called "Intorductions" doesn't really scream Pro.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok i would have made a profile and post every now and then for shits and gigs, but the color scheme gave me a headache


----------



## Willow (Oct 26, 2010)

Does that really say PCOS Friends?


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 26, 2010)

without coming from here, I would have guessed it was a forum about flowers/gardening


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Why are you advertising a furry forum, on a furry forum?
> 
> 1) It's very rude
> 2) Why?
> ...


Yeah seriously, advertising a furry forum on another furry forum is just in bad taste.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah seriously, advertising a furry forum on another furry forum is just in bad taste.


 
Actually, this one isn't so bad. There was a need for that forum, and it developed organically from this one to meet those needs. Besides, I don't see people going around trying to advertise it.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, this one isn't so bad. There was a need for that forum, and it developed organically from this one to meet those needs. Besides, I don't see people going around trying to advertise it.


Well, we're advertising it in our signatures. So each of our posts are an advertisement, pretty much.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, we're advertising it in our signatures. So each of our posts are an advertisement, pretty much.


 
That's passive though. It's not like you've stomped around going LOOK AT THIS FORUM IT IS SO AWESOME FUCK THIS SHIT COME SEE US.


----------



## blue-the-horse (Oct 29, 2010)

just about everthing on the forum is temporary...I really shouldn't have posted this...Now I feel like shit...


----------



## Smelge (Oct 29, 2010)

blue-the-horse said:


> just about everthing on the forum is temporary...I really shouldn't have posted this...Now I feel like shit...


 
Why? You've been given some pretty good advice in here. No, you probably shouldn't have posted it in the first place, but you've probably learnt that lesson now.


----------



## Willow (Oct 29, 2010)

Smelge said:


> That's passive though. It's not like you've stomped around going LOOK AT THIS FORUM IT IS SO AWESOME FUCK THIS SHIT COME SEE US.


Not to mention our forum advertising was more like "We're here now". Or something like that.


----------



## blue-the-horse (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm working on a new one...but it depends if I really even want to open it....


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 30, 2010)

for the love of god, it is not like we beat you down with /RAGE BAWW DONT ADVERTISE. We just said do it passively and change some stuff


----------

